# Toilet Stuck "open"



## bonseye

We went to our campsite for the weekend....we found that our toilet when flushing wouldn't close all the way--in fact it is stuck half way open. I started to google and there was a recommendation to put silicone spray on the rubber valve that is around it. Has anyone had this issue?? If so any ideas on what to do?


----------



## Randy A

Mine was a bit sticky on our last trip. After a few shots of the same spray I use for the slide out lubrication it works flawlessly.


----------



## bonseye

LOL we tried WD40.....olive oil and the silicone spray...it won't work at all







. I called the dealer and it may need. "parts". We do have extended warranty so it should be covered. Would like to fix myself. But guessing not ....thank you for input!


----------



## Keith68

During some cold weather living mine would get stuck. I would just put my foot under the flush pedal and push it up (instead of down like when flushing). On my unit, the pedal will close the cover directly if it isn't sliding back on it's own. Probably not a long term fix, but hope it helps.


----------



## Good Times

Had the same issues as you are all describing above. Here's what worked for me. You will need a Latex glove and some plumber's silicone grease. Using the latex glove, apply a generous coating on the rubber seal and a small amount on the ball valve. I don't recommend using bare hands as the silicone won't wash off. This silicone is designed for exactly this type of interface and keeps the rubber seal well lubricated and maintains a very good seal. This needs to be treated as an annual or bi-annual maintenance item but will certainly keep the valve working correctly. It may surprise you how easily the foot pedal and valve system works too.


----------



## bonseye

Thank you soooo much! I am having a hard time finding an RV guy.....ugh! Long weekend ahead......My husband and I will bring a lot of gloves! I'm going in (with nose clip in place)LOL


----------



## bonseye

I am so frustrated but solved the problem.....there are no mobile rv guys that will come to our site (too far)....this is an issue I need to resolve. By the time I could get this one mm to travel hours....see what is broke....order parts and return.....we re just going to order and install an new toilet. Cheaper solution and after 4 seasons this is our first real fix. Thank you everyone for your advice....seems a cable is broke or one other part.........taking the easy road.


----------

